# need help regarding xbox 360 purchase from US



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

hello guys i need help regarding the xbox 360 purchase from united states one of my friend is ready to give me the xbox 360 slim 4gb for 80$ she lives in US its with 1 wireless controller which we can use with  pc too!! its like a new she played only 5-6 times she is also selling ps3 but i m not intrested in it...so please help me will i be able to play games on it which i buy from here? and what else things should i check??  around 40-50$ shipping will cost so it should be around 130$ for me...its like a new xbox i checked the pics! looks awesome! its hard to leave it how the shipping works and all? most important can i play it on my old sony 21" television?? i dont know much about the games format pal and all so thats why i m worried if i could not able to play games here on it i will be pissed! thank in advance guys!


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 11, 2012)

1. Do understand that you won't get any warranty for this xbox360 from Microsoft here in India if you buy a USA model.
2. For using wireless conrtoller with windows, you need to buy a wireless receiver for your pc first.
3. Apart from shipping costs you'll end up paying for customs duty and octroi as well.
4. You will be able to play on your 21" TV but not in 720p resolution but in SD rsolutions.
5. Xbox360 sold in USA is NTSC one.. so you'll always need to buy NTSC games where as games generally sold in India are PAL. Games can be region locked as well sometimes.

Better buy here in India it costs only 14k for 4GB model. If you import it from your friend you'll end up paying nearly 10k and will loose on warranty and other things as I mentioned above.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> 1. Do understand that you won't get any warranty for this xbox360 from Microsoft here in India if you buy a USA model.
> 2. For using wireless conrtoller with windows, you need to buy a wireless receiver for your pc first.
> 3. Apart from shipping costs you'll end up paying for customs duty and octroi as well.
> 4. You will be able to play on your 21" TV but not in 720p resolution but in SD rsolutions.
> ...



oh... great yeah in india games are of PAL and its NTSC so it could be a huge problem i guess thanks for your help i will better to wait for next generation consoles to release.


----------

